# WR Fewest Moves



## gijmy (Apr 25, 2009)

Done at Barcelona on the 24 of April by me (Jimmy Coll)
Scramble : U L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L F' D2 L' U B' D R2 F'
Solution :
U L U R2 U2 (bloc 222)
B D' R2 D' B R' (cross + second F2L)
B2 U' B U (3rd F2L)
D B2 D2 B' D2 B' D' (4th F2L + LL skip) 
22 moves 


I'm so happy


----------



## Ellis (Apr 25, 2009)

WOWZA!

That's incredible!!!

Good job!!!!

Where was that thread....

ah yes, here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11462

LL skip on fewest moves, that's just crazy.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. Amazing! Congrats!
5 moves fewer than the previous record. I didn't really think sub-25 would come for a long time....


----------



## jcuber (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW! I barely get sub-70 moves for 3x3 speed if I am lucky!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 25, 2009)

Whoa 22 moves!

Wasn't it calculated that it takes an average of 23 moves to optimally solve the cube?


----------



## jcuber (Apr 25, 2009)

I think it is 21 now, chuber. I can't be sure but I heard that somewhere.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2009)

:O

What the hell... crazy job. And with no skeleton/insertion moves at all...


----------



## cuBerBruce (Apr 25, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Whoa 22 moves!
> 
> Wasn't it calculated that it takes an average of 23 moves to optimally solve the cube?





jcuber said:


> I think it is 21 now, chuber. I can't be sure but I heard that somewhere.



No, the *average* optimal solution length for Rubik's cube positions is estimated to be about 17.7 face turns.

There isn't any position yet known to require more than 20 face turns, and it's been proven that none require more than 22 face turns.

And congratulations, Jimmy!

4 moves more than optimal... U D L' F2 R' F2 R U F U' D F2 U2 L' U2 B' L' B (18f*)


----------



## Gparker (Apr 25, 2009)

did you plan the LL skip? and how long did it take to find the solution? LL skip in fewest moves is unbelievable. congrats!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 25, 2009)

Well it was only a matter of time before someone got an LL skip. At least its someone cool like Jimmy  Congrats!


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 25, 2009)

That's amazing! Nice job.


----------



## Kian (Apr 25, 2009)

whoa. congrats!


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

I will beat you one day! *evil laugh*


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations! I bet this record won't be broken for awhile.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow - that's totally awesome. I agree with ConnorCuber - I think that record will stand for a very long time.

And it was not an obvious easy solution at all (at least not to me) - very pretty. Well done!


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow...
Was the LL skip forced, or lucky?


----------



## riffz (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow... you just blew away the previous record.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice one


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, that's just crazy.

As far as we know, it's now possible that someone may attempt an official event without any chance of breaking the WR on that attempt.
(Upper bound on God's number is 22.)

Anyhow, Jimmy, do you mind if I keep it up at http://archive.garron.us/solves/2009/coll_22_moves.htm?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> As far as we know, it's now possible that someone may attempt an official event without any chance of breaking the WR on that attempt.
> (Upper bound on God's number is 22.)



Careful, Lucas. The *proven* upper bound on God's number is 22, but almost every cube theorist agrees that God's number is 20, even though it hasn't been proven yet. So it will still always be technically possible to break the WR.

I'm not convinced that the 2x2 single WR is always possible to break, incidentally.


----------



## gijmy (Apr 25, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Anyhow, Jimmy, do you mind if I keep it up at http://archive.garron.us/solves/2009/coll_22_moves.htm?



No problem Lucas 
LL skip was forced a little bit but also very lucky 
I use 45 minutes to find my solution.
Thank's all for you congrates


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > As far as we know, it's now possible that someone may attempt an official event without any chance of breaking the WR on that attempt.
> ...


Exactly. It's not proven whether there is/isn't, but there may be a 22. And if there is one, it might be generated for FMC, and no one can break the WR on it. (But who cares about that FMC round? We have God's number!)

Compare that to any scramble for a speedsolve, where it is theoretically possible to set a WR with (unrealistically high) TPS.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't believe a 22 exists, or even a 21. The only reason the proof is currently at 22 is because so far they've only been able to check the cosets that might have a position requiring 23+ moves. There "may" be a 22f* in the same sense that the Goldbach Conjecture "may" be false.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations Jim with your 22 moves , *Jimmy is back *


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratz Jimmy! That's crazy!


----------



## Nevrino (Apr 25, 2009)

Big gratz...............


----------



## Sakarie (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats totally amazing! Records are made to be broken, but this will will take time I think!!


----------



## guusrs (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratz Jimmy,
Some day I had the lose my record. No shame it had to be you....
Gus


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 25, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Congratz Jimmy,
> Some day I had the lose my record. No shame it had to be you....
> Gus





Guus, you are still a legend .


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 25, 2009)

22 MOVES !?!?!?!?!?!

I haven't got a LL skip in my life, and now someone gets it again at a FMC.


----------



## gijmy (Apr 25, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Congratz Jimmy,
> Some day I had the lose my record. No shame it had to be you....
> Gus


You'll be always the best in FM for me  

Thank's again all for congrates, I don't really realise


----------



## Raffael (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats from me aswell, Jimmy!

22 moves is just awesome!


----------



## blah (Apr 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There "may" be a 22f* in the same sense that the Goldbach Conjecture "may" be false.



Ah, that. Been dreaming of proving it ever since I've known about it  Well actually, I wanted to prove FLT first, but Wiles came along and shattered my dream  So this became my new dream, and I'm still dreaming 

On a side note, there _is_ this event called multiBLD  if you don't even have enough cubes to start with, then there's a _zero_ probability of you breaking the WR


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 26, 2009)

blah said:


> On a side note, there _is_ this event called multiBLD  if you don't even have enough cubes to start with, then there's a _zero_ probability of you breaking the WR


Oha! Indeed!
I suppose I could argue that it's still possible to enter the event and break the WR, but I suppose it's still 0 probability during the attempt.

Interestingly, in that case, you *know* you *can't* break the WR, in contrast to the FMC situation that you *don't know* whether you *can* break the WR.


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> 22 MOVES !?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I haven't got a LL skip in my life, and now someone gets it again at a FMC.



The LL skip wasn't all luck. Like he said, it was partially lucky, but he played a role in the skip.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 26, 2009)

Kian said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > 22 MOVES !?!?!?!?!?!
> ...



Still, I never get any .


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...



well i guess it's time you force one, then.


----------



## KConny (Apr 27, 2009)

When I heard about this record I got pissed. My second thought was of the same nature as Lucas and qq are discussing. My third thought was that there might have been 1000 attempts on fewest in comp. And everyone tries about 15 LL's, so it hade to come some time. 

I don't like that the WR is lucky, but I do like that Jimmy got it and not some random noob.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Apr 27, 2009)

KConny said:


> When I heard about this record I got pissed. My second thought was of the same nature as Lucas and qq are discussing. My third thought was that there might have been 1000 attempts on fewest in comp. And everyone tries about 15 LL's, so it hade to come some time.
> 
> I don't like that the WR is lucky, but I do like that Jimmy got it and not some random noob.



getting lucky is not a crime


----------



## Stefan (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats, Jimmy! How did you feel at the moment you found it and realized its length?


----------



## guusrs (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I tried the scramble and found nothing "special" to it.
The results of the other competitors tell the same story.
Jimmy's solution was really unique.

I found a nice 29-mover myself:
2X2X3+preparation: L B' D B2 R F R D' R2 D' F U' D' (13)
all but 3 corners: B R B' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' (23)
at beginning insert commutator U' L D2 L' U L D2 L', 2 moves cancel. 

Gus


----------



## DavidCalvo (Apr 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Congrats, Jimmy! How did you feel at the moment you found it and realized its length?




He literally jumped a couple of times and shouted: 

- YES YES YES YES. 

Then we all moved our heads toward him, excited (I was next to him and I was a bit scared at first LOL) and he apologized:

- Oh... sorry sorry...

He moved back to the seat and tried the solution again under the table:

- YES YES YES YES.

Then we realized something HUGE was coming... 

It was really really funny. Furthermore all this happened between the music a kind of chorus was singing in the room close to the one we were using... hahahaha. 

Congrats Jimmy! You're great!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2009)

DavidCalvo said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, Jimmy! How did you feel at the moment you found it and realized its length?
> ...



I was trying to imagine what it would have been like to find a solution like that. I think I would have behaved the same - it would be sooooo hard to contain yourself after finding something like that!


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2009)

Congrats, Jimmy!

That was totally unexpected. I was literally breathless. FMC had always been one of my favorite events. I was hoping to train a lot during the summer and make sure that I can definitely beat AsR and possibly tie WR if I'm very lucky; but even with quite a bit of luck, I can't see myself getting sub-25.
Greatest cubing accomplishment of the decade until someone get a sub-7s nonlucky single or sub-4s lucky single or sub-8 average in 3x3 speed. I really expected Mirek, Per, or Guus to break it. Now, the reign of the 1st generation cubists is finally completely over. Every record now belongs to the post-80's new cubists.
Definitely the most shocking WR breaker ever!
You better learn COLL! I'm disappointed that is not the ending.  

I don't know whether I should just quit cubing, or do 1000 solves. Perhaps I should only learn HTM optimal ZBLL algs just for FMC. I've gotten quite a few 28 move solutions recently, but 22 is just too amazing.

my solution: 29 moves

Premoves: F2L
Scramble: (U L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L F' D2 L' U B' D R2 F')
Blocks: UL'D2L)
More blocks: F'DR'
Insertion: (RFR'BRF'R'B')
Finish: FRD'RDR'D'BRB'D'RDR)

It was a pretty easy solution. I believe I found the skeleton in less than 1/2 hour.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 20, 2009)

DavidCalvo said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, Jimmy! How did you feel at the moment you found it and realized its length?
> ...



ahah


----------



## Marco Aurelio (May 28, 2010)

Sorry, I'm posting a long time after the last post (in Brazil we call it excavate or "Ressuscitar o Tópico"), but was you trying to get an OLL skip, and the PLL came lucky?


----------



## Cielo (May 29, 2010)

Aha, I finally see this thread after more than one year


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Marco Aurelio said:


> Sorry, I'm posting a long time after the last post (in Brazil we call it excavate or "Ressuscitar o Tópico"), but was you trying to get an OLL skip, and the PLL came lucky?



If you see the pair, it's pretty obviously the "normal" F2L alg for that case.

So no, it's just an LL skip.


----------



## Marco Aurelio (May 30, 2010)

So, you saw that will come an OLL skip, then didn't do nothing, only waited for the skip and get surprised by it was a LL skip?


----------



## Toad (May 31, 2010)

Marco Aurelio said:


> So, you saw that will come an OLL skip, than didn't do nothing, only waited for the skip and get surprised by it was a LL skip?


----------

